# What brake pads did you change to



## Jamaican Dub (Jan 17, 2002)

I need brake pads for both front and rear, mine are so low the brake light blinks and beeps under hard cornering and acceleration. Lets see what everoune has changed to or have you stuck with OEM.
Please feel free to add your choice if you do not see it.
Also could someone in South Florida suggest where I could get these pads








Thanks


----------



## nremme (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

Though I am not from south FL, I got mine from ECS Tuning. They have pretty good prices and got them to me pretty quickly... The mintex pads are nice, good stopping power and a lot less brake dust!
http://www.ecstuning.com/


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

Sorry, had to lock the thread because our readers our incapable of adding choices without being idiots. Also, this is off topic for the 1.8T forum so I moved to the Brakes forum.
Good luck.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

Ferodo Fast Road Compound.
Great pad -- good modulation, fade resistant, good cold bite. Highly recommended.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

Ferodo Autocross / Fast Road pads frt and Rear....


----------



## BeetleSportDC (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

I'm using the Mintex red box pads. They offer better pedal feel than stock with a lot less brake dust. Give Steve or John a call over at 1552 Design. They're good guys and will be sure to get the correct pad for your application. Plus they are in FL. too.
http://www.1552design.com/ 
Good luck


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (BeetleSportDC)*

ferodo and now i have a set of hawk hps waiting for a dry afternoon to be installed. the ferodo's were a good pad, a bit of dust build up, this summer i cleaned my wheels two or three times a week. but i'm a dork like that.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (tenacious jett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the ferodo's were a good pad, a bit of dust build up, this summer i cleaned my wheels two or three times a week. but i'm a dork like that.[HR][/HR]​Well, I'm not that big of a dork







but the weekly washing of the wheels is a routine I know well ..... great pad, very dusty, but most pads that work well will throw dust.
Buddy of with a 325i ran Ferodos on his B3 and loved them. He's running Hawk HPS on his Bimmer and likes them just about as well as the Ferodos. Less dust from the Hawks, but certainly not dust free.


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

hawk hps!!!


----------



## GREEN95GTIVR6 (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

Pagid black street pads on front. I was told they are the best. And so far I believe it. There also made in Germany.


[Modified by GREEN95GTIVR6, 4:47 AM 11-19-2002]


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (GREEN95GTIVR6)*

I have had two sets of mintex red box pads delaminate from the backing plate---not my idea of safe.
They do not have any better braking qualities than stock pads--just less dust.
quote:[HR][/HR]Pagid street pads on front. I was told there the best. And so far I believe it. There also made in Germany. 
I glazed the ATE ones while beding them. This ruined my rotors. I conceed that I was way too agressive doing so. 
They look similar to stock-ATE. I'm not sure if they really are.
[HR][/HR]​Please read the manufacturers reccomendations about "bedding" rotors and pads. Note that bedding in REAL race pads is different than bedding in street pads. Usually they reccomend that you not brake hard for 100 to 150miles. Failure to heed the man. warnings will glaze your pads. So DO NOT listen to your buddy who says you gotta go out and brake real hard get everything real hot then let them cool down a couple times.
.Street pads are not for racing and race pads are not for the street. 
My latest car came with hawk race pads on it and it was downright dangerous in traffic if the brakes were cold and, the first few stops on any trip to extra distance--again not safe.
Do not pretend that your street car is a race car and buy race pads. Even for track days and autocrosses, a street pad is plenty(even for 100mph decels at the track)


----------



## Jamaican Dub (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (GTi Dancer)*

Thanks for all the help everyone, I got the mintex. I was a little skeptical about them after the break in period but I feel alot better now. I will be entering a autocross this weekend, I will let you all know how they feel.
quote:[HR][/HR]I have had two sets of mintex red box pads delaminate from the backing plate---not my idea of safe.

[HR][/HR]​Well this has happend to my stock front pads







, I discovered it when I changed to the mintex.



[Modified by Jamaican Dub, 5:36 AM 11-2-2002]


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (Jamaican Dub)*

I've had the Hawk HPS for a while now, over a 1000 miles. They kick butt once they get a little warm, when they are cold they are a little slower than oem, but warm them up and :wow: they rock. The dust is just as bad as anyother "good" pad.


----------



## killercorrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (tenacious jett)*

I switched from Ferodo to EBC just because of the crazy dust I was making. I think the EBC (greenstuff) work a little better at cooler temps than the ferodo and the ferodos work a little better at higher temps than the EBCs, but my wheels are always clean.


----------



## dlin15 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: What brake pads did you change to (killercorrado)*

pagid


----------

